# dithers with fulu's ?



## cheri (Apr 28, 2007)

I have 4 fulu's in a 75 gallon. 1 male & 3 female. Well... one of the females might be male. it seems to be coloring up like a male so we'll see. 
anyways, then I also have 1 rubberlip & 2 banjo catfish that we rarely see. 
What else would you suggest I have in there for dithers ? I read that I can have tiger barbs & danio's but what else can I use ? It is a planted tank. I have amazon swords in clay pots & java fern on dw. sand as substrate. I wanted to put other victorians in there but decided to stick with just the fulu's because I do not want them to mate with each other.

Any help would be appreciated 

TIA 
Cheri


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How about a bunch more female fulu's?


----------



## cheri (Apr 28, 2007)

yea, were talkin about gettin more females but my bf is buggin me to put something different in there. He thinks its boring with just fulu's in there & wants to see more. I just don't want to mix them with others.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, so those would be tank mates...not dithers. Maybe others will chime in.


----------



## cheri (Apr 28, 2007)

tank mates / dithers... either works lol


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

You might try finding something out of Malawi with a compatible temperment? I once housed Hap. "Ruby" with a group of peacocks for a short time and it seemed to work. I have since heard of similar combos, and I'm thinking of trying it again.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Mbuna do very well with vics. Acei, yellow labs, red tops, saulosi. As long as they are not super aggressive towards other fish you should be fine. Make sure to pick out some that have different colors than the fulus. A group of 1-2m/4-5f works well. the males get busy chasing females and as is well.

i keep several tanks this way. It works out pretty well keeping the conspecific aggression down too.


----------

